# Email Help



## EnigmaXtreme (Feb 23, 2009)

I;m continuly getting these Forym Subscription New Topic Notification, but im not subscribed to anything


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 23, 2009)

Go to "my controls" and then scroll down to options and select "email settings" from there you can turn email notifications off.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Feb 23, 2009)

Did that, still getting them!


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Feb 23, 2009)

Now its gotten weirder, out of frustration I changed my email address on my account from my gmail to my hotmail, yet im still receiving email notifications on my gmail

WHAT THE HELL!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 23, 2009)

Go to My controls
Left you see "MENU"
The second option is *subscriptions *
Click the options there and unsubscribe to all forums/topics


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Feb 23, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Go to My controls
> Left you see "MENU"
> The second option is *subscriptions *
> Click the options there and unsubscribe to all forums/topics



I'm not subscribed to anything, thats the problem


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Well what exactly are the emails you receive about then?


----------

